# Project C.A.R.S



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone involved in this? 

I'm interested!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sod it, I am now involved :lol: just downloaded


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

what is it?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pulled from elsewhere:



> project cars
> http://www.wmdportal.com/projects/cars/
> not scheduled for release for over a year but you can get involved now for as little as €10 which is discounted off the final game
> 
> ...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good am I right in thinking that this stage is only for PC users but it will come out on PS3?


----------

